# Tsm reptiles



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

In a few weeks i am hoping to buy some frozen food from Tsm Reptiles and was just wandering what other peoples experiences with them were like.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Check out this thread it should answer all your questions http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/547756-frozen-mice.html :2thumb:


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Thankyou very much that does answer my question i reckon i might buy from there in a few weeks. Thankyou.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just give them a ring Simon and his wife are very pleasant to deal with , I usually spend 5 minutes ordering and 15 minutes with pleasant chit chat , They will always try to accomodate any needs you might have ...! The quality of their rodents is second to none and would'nt hesitate to recommend them to anyone.:2thumb:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

They've been superb when we've used them. Just bare in mind that their rat sizes are a bit larger than most places.


----------

